# ANY HELP ON INFO ON THIS BOTTLE. RARE?



## points1963 (Jun 22, 2008)

*PICKED THIS UP AT AN ESTATE SALE THIS WEEKEND. THIS BOTTLE IS PRE-FEDERAL LAW AND HAS ALL OF ITS CONTENTS AND LABEL. THE CORK IS SEALED OVER WITH WAX.  I COULDN'T FIND ANY INFORMATION ON THE NET ABOUT THIS BOTTLE. IT READS BEAR CREEK PURE RYE, OUR OWN BOTTLING MAX KLEIN & SONS. ALLEGHENY, PA. WE GUARANTEE THE CONTENTS TO BE A SIX YEAR OLD PURE RYE WHISKEY. BOTTLED UNDER OUR PERSONAL SUPERVISION. SEE THAT THE CORK BEARS OUR SIGNATURE. MAX KLEIN & SONS 1868*


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Greg & welcome to the forum.I really can't give you much help on your bottle other than I dug a Max Klein out of my dump in Feb. Embossed Wholesale Liquor Dealers.Apparently sold a lot of different name brand liquor. Is there any embossing on your bottle? Here's a couple of pics. of the one I dug.


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 22, 2008)

Close up. Bottle is a 1/5 or a Quart.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Greg, Welcome to the forum. I bet that would kick your arse over your head. Rye is kind of rough and does not get better with age and doesn't go bad so it you wanna find out what great grand dad drank then take a slug of that paint thinner.

 Don't have any info on the brand but it is a great find. I have a full bottle of Doyles Hop Bitters. Can't get anyone to try it though.


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Greg, 
 Here is some info for you.
 I agree with Warren, I'd never touch the stuff, either.
 As far as that Doyle's goes, Warren, if I drink it, do I get the bottle? <grin>
 Bill








*MAX KLEIN & SONS*
 Pittsburgh, PA.
_1877-1912_


​ 




1891 Ad In a Freeport Newspaper: "This home circle and life has few charms indeed if family tie are burst asunder. The promotion of happiness and the prevention of sickness are of prime importance in every household. It is in the spring that old and young alike are most susceptible to the hundreds of diseases that fill the atmosphere we breathe and lurk in the water we drink. The timely use of reliable stimulant is the only sure way to guard against sickness in the home. Max Kleinâ€™s "Silver Age" and "Duquesne" brands of pure rye whisky are recommended by physicians as the best invigorator in the world. Both are sold under a sworn-guarantee of purity. "Silver Age" at $1.00 per full qt. Bottle and "Duquesne" at $1.25. These whiskies are used exclusively in the leading hospitals which is sufficient evidence that they are the best available.

 Mr. Guckenheimer, Finch, Gibson, and Overholt are sold by Mr. Klein at $1 per qt. or six quarts for $5. His stock of wines, brandies, etc. is the largest in Pennsylvania. Goods promptly shipped to all parts of the United States. Send for catalogue and price list mention this paper. Max Klein, 82 Federal street, Allegheny, PA." 





_*The company used the brand names:*_
 "Bear Creek", "Duquesne", "Peter Pan", "Rockport Rye", and "Silver Age."​ _*Business name timeline:*_
 Max Klein (1877-1903), Max Klein & Sons (1904-1912)​ 


_*Address timeline:*_
 29 Diamond (1877), 39 Wood (1880), 82 Federal, Allegheny (1881-1898), & 410 Market (1885-1912), 320-322 Federal, Allegheny (1899-1904), 1318-1320 Penn Ave (1905-1912)​




 82 Federal St., _c_. 1887


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice PA and Pittsburgh area bottle.  Yes, I would pay $100 to do a shot of it with ya.  Cool find.

 P D


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 24, 2008)

I am partial to the bears as I used to have a camp in the Catskills and the nearest watering hole was the "Bear's Inn."  (mid 90's)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2008)

Hahah Cap I would have sat down and had a few shots of that Doyle's back in the day for sure.  Cough@#$%^&*gag ahhhhh smoothhh !Now days I like um empty.[]


----------



## weston (Jun 24, 2008)

well the label is still on it so that means something. looks like a really good one to me.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 26, 2008)

Just a bit of info. Allegheny Pa. is now the Northside. It's a neighborhood in Pittsburgh


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 28, 2008)

Is it actually IN the City of Pittsburgh?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes it's in the city. It's where the pro football and baseball stadiums are located, now.  I have a whiskey from Allegheny. It's embossed "A. ANDRIESSEN / 172 FEDERAL ST. / ALLEGHENY PA."


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the location for Allegheny. Knew it was in the Pittsburg area but couldn't find on the map.


----------



## Gratefuldigger (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow! Just dug one these last wek in Williamsport . Very cool to just happen to log on and come to this topic. Thanks for the info on Max Klein.


----------



## justadddirt (Jul 1, 2008)

Gratefuldigger can you post a pic of the the one you dug. Would like to see it.


----------

